# newbie with empty 10 gallon



## fishperson (Aug 20, 2006)

I have an empty 10 gallon that i'm hoping to fill with some less typical inhabitants. 

On my list of fish i'm hoping to get are african dwarf frogs, kuhli loaches, amano shrimp, and otos. maybe a freshwater clam for fun?  we'll see...

maybe 3-4 frogs, 3-4 loaches, 3 shrimp, 3 otos? Is that overcrowded?

what combo might you suggest? 

any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Don't know if you should go with kuhli loaches... they get to be 5-7cms and should be kept in groups of 4 or more, so that's a lot of loach for a small tank. Plus you don't get to see them too much. Would a bristlenose pleco be too big for a 10gal?

A couple frogs, few ottos, the clam... you could get some rock shrimp too - those guys are very cool.
Maybe a school of harlequin rosboras? They'd match the decor 

In my experience, dwarf frogs are really sensitive to overcrowding, so just be careful with that. But then, those froggies can be hit-or-miss.


Gluck!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Zoe said:


> Would a bristlenose pleco be too big for a 10gal?


Yes. It's too big for a 10 gallons tank. Otos will do well but will not in the early stages of the tank as they are rather delicate to the changes in water chemistry.
Jellybean rasboras are nice. Heterandria formosa, Endlers and some guppies will do but don't mix the guppies and Endlers as they interbreed easily.
Neons will also fit in the tank but again they should never be put in the tank until tank is at least 6 months as they are delicate or sensitive.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Freshwater clams do not live long in aquaria. I was told that and thought I'd give it a try anyway, good food for the puffs. I bought 40 of them and within 2 days, every single one was dead.


----------



## fishperson (Aug 20, 2006)

fine. no clam.  

the thing is, i was thinking two types of a stranger kind of fish (or frog), some shrimp and some otos. 

i guess i've decided one of those two would be some adfs. 
the other, if not kuhli loaches (the consensus was there's no room?), maybe some panda corys or small loaches?

3 adfs, 5 corys, 3 otos, 3 shrimp?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

ADFs are loads of fun, I love mine. I wouldn't keep them with loaches or cories though, the ADFs will starve to death.


----------



## fishperson (Aug 20, 2006)

then is there another less typical fish that could share a 10 gallon with adfs that you suggest? 

i'm running out of ideas... :-(


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I would suggest going to your LFS/LPS and seeing what's available that you like, then come and do some research and ask questions about them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

A 10g tank is on the small side so choices are limited, especially if you want unique fish. Most of them get too big for a 10g.

What about a tank with just ADFs?


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

dwarf puffers are a more different fish, and if you get plants in your tank, they would do well. Shrimp and otos are good choices, i have a kuhli loach in my 10 gallon tank, and it does very well. they like places to hide or fine gravel to bury under because they are nocturnal, I dunno about the ADFs though.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I would not recommend DPs with ADFs. While some people have had success with them together, more often than not there are problems. Its not worth the risk.


----------



## fishperson (Aug 20, 2006)

corys, kuhlis, ottos, and shrimp??

or is that too many bottom dwellers?


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah, it doesn't seem like a good use of the space - you need some mid-range fishies or something 

Zoe


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2006)

Kuhlis get too big for a 10g. I think 20g is minimum. Most cories get too big unless you get the pygmy or habrosus cories which are mid-bottom dwellers. They are hard to find though and can be expensive. If you can find them, get 6. They need bigger groups than the other cories.

How about some ottos, pygmy or habrosus cories, and shrimp. That would be a nice tank.


----------



## fishperson (Aug 20, 2006)

alright. i'll prolly go with a couple of adfs, 7 or so pygmy cories and some cherry shrimp.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Again, I wouldn't put ADFs with cories. The ADFs stand a very good chance of starving to death. Cories are very active and fast eaters. ADFs might eat the shrimp, too.


----------



## fishperson (Aug 20, 2006)

hmm... 

i really want froggies though. but i think i want the cories more. 

maybe 6 spotted harlequins, 6 pygmy cories, few shrimp???


----------



## fishperson (Aug 20, 2006)

spotted _rasboras_ rather.

aka dwarf rasboras


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Too much for a 10g.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

3 ADFs and a trio of Threadfin Rainbows would go together great. You`ll want sand substrate for the frog ( the little guys crash dive after submersing for air). Plop in a few java ferns and anubias.It`s best not to over crowd a tank. I love my frogs too.


----------



## fishperson (Aug 20, 2006)

Boxermom said:


> Too much for a 10g.


even though they are _so small_?? none of the fish will reach more than an inch. 
and i figure with 50% water changes and many plants the bioload won't be too much. 
and being schooling/schoaling fish, i think they'll like the numbers. 
and the cories are mid-bottom dwellers while the rasboras are mid-top. 

i mean, if its best for the fishies, i'll lower the numbers to like 4-5 of the cories and rasboras. 
I'm just confused... just when i thought i had it all figured out..


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh, sorry, didn't see you said pygmy cories. Yeah, with 50% water changes *weekly*, you should be okay.


----------



## fishperson (Aug 20, 2006)

yay!

no prob. 

sure feels good to finally settle on the stocking.

thanks for everyones help. :grin:


----------



## Sesa (Sep 11, 2006)

You could go with some corys, and an interesting school of tetras.

And if all goes well, a feature fish of some sort 

Just my recommendations.


----------



## Sesa (Sep 11, 2006)

sorry double post please delete


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

If you dont get tired of 50% weekly water changes, more power to ya!

Though you do realize thas a pretty typical community tank, with tetras/rasboras and a school of cories, though many people get more fish for the upper water column but your tank is pretty tiny and your already pushing the envelope with the stocking. Make sure you cycle the tank, and dont add all those fish at once. I'd fishless cycle your tank, and definately overilter a bit. For a good filter Id go for a bio-wheel 100. Its only like 20$, and it will keep your tank much cleaner.


----------

